# can any one help please



## karenx (May 6, 2006)

hi girls
i had ivf last year and to be honest the thought of giving my eggs away so i can have another tx was a defo no no but joining ff and a year later i have changed my thoughts i spoke to my con today and he said to go back in 6 months and he may be able to pffer egg share if he can reach both overy they had problems last time during ivf 
can anyone tell me if im the one donating my eggs to share how does this work and cost 
sorry to ask but i need 6 months to really consider this 
thnaks georgixx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Have Pm'd you georgi  

Lou
X


----------

